# Painting a cam cover?



## devonutopia (May 29, 2006)

Hi - I am looking into good professional paint finishes for a TDI cam cover - It's made of that kind of real tough, stiff black plastic. I have before just used regular auto primer, auto paint, and lacquer and it has come out OK, but it is not durable with it getting hot at times, and now it is starting to crack in places.

Have been told you cannot powder coat, so what are my other heat-proof options? Barbeque paint? hehe!


----------



## sootysteve (Jun 23, 2007)

you can get paint that dries like ferrari/ lambo cam covers, IMO these look the best, gives a rough finish if you get me? cant remember what its called, but im sure someone will be along...


----------



## AutoglossV (Jun 15, 2010)

use a felxible plastic primer. then if you are wanting that rought powder coated look, use one of halfords metallic sprays, but dont sand back to smooth

have a piccie of my old mr2 somewhere - hang on!

here they are 


















GTO before








and gold


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

You need to get HT wrinkle paint. Thats what gives the look of a standard cam cover. Its like what you get on the B Series Honda engines. You can get it on ebay and comes in a few different colours. Hope this helps.

Ben


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I saw a superb looking cam cover on Passionford the other day (but sadly can't find the thread now), where someone had used a paint called 'PJ1 high temp motorcycle' crackle effect paint. Looked excellent in the pics and not at all like a DIY effort. 

Have a look on the bay for it, but it's about £11 a can and I couldn't find a colour other than black.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

HornetSting said:


> You need to get HT wrinkle paint. Thats what gives the look of a standard cam cover. Its like what you get on the B Series Honda engines. You can get it on ebay and comes in a few different colours. Hope this helps.
> 
> Ben


Agreed, VHT wrinkle paint is what the Honda boys use, looks like this -










Frosts sell it in red or black. It's on my planned "to do" list for the Prelude.

http://www.frost.co.uk/item_Detail.asp?productID=8219&frostProductName=BLACK Wrinkle Finish (310ml)


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

Viper said:


> I saw a superb looking cam cover on Passionford the other day (but sadly can't find the thread now), where someone had used a paint called 'PJ1 high temp motorcycle' crackle effect paint. Looked excellent in the pics and not at all like a DIY effort.
> 
> Have a look on the bay for it, but it's about £11 a can and I couldn't find a colour other than black.


If you mean the wrinkle paint, I have only seen it in black and it can be had cheaper.
If buying more than one, buy here fro £7.99 and Free Delivery if you spend over £25.

http://www.bigbikebook.com/15245/PJ1-FAST-BLACK-WRINKLE-PAINT-11oz.html

Steve O.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

^^ Yes, that's the same paint I saw used :thumb:, and the finish was extremely good indeed. Obviously quality of prep and user skill in the application plays a part, but still seemed a very good product for this kind of finish nevertheless. Pity they don't do it in red otherwise I'd be tempted to get some of this to redo my cam cover shortly.


----------



## BurningFeetMan (Mar 9, 2010)

Hammerite would srely do the job, if your after a rough finish just avoid the 'smooth' range, they do many types of finish 

Just another option

BFM


----------



## amclean (Jul 29, 2008)

Take a look at my write up here

Wrinkle paint on cam cover

Get the red paint from Frost Auto.
Cheers
Alan


----------



## jetset (Jul 15, 2010)

awesome red hoses! Want some!


----------

